# Does depersonalization cause extreme lethargy?



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

apart from the symptoms of dp(living life in a dream, staring into space etc.), i feel really lethargic everyday for some reason.
for example, i can sleep at 10pm and wake up at 10am the next day, yet within the next couple of hours i begin feeling sleepy again,
even after taking afternoon naps(which usually last 3-4 hours a day for me :| ).
moreover, after awaking from long naps, i feel extremely groggy, and dp is at it's worst for me.
after waking from a long nap, i usually just stay in bed and stare into space for looong periods of time, without realizing how much time has passed.
does anyone else experience this?


----------



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

All the time! If I let myself sleep there's no hope for me to do anything productive in the day. The only way I get up in the morning is knowing I have to go to work. On Saturdays it's really hard because I don't have to get up at a certain time so I sleep in until the afternoon. If I don't really get up and out of bed I can fall right back asleep or just waste time laying in bed. Those days are the worst for my DP because I don't feel like I ever really woke up. Usually it's I just don't have the motivation to get out of bed and know that I technically don't have to wake up. Even on days that I get up and go to work I feel tired throughout the day as if everything I do is taking all my energy to complete simple tasks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Not with me it doesn't. The chance would be a nice thing because when I'm tired, DP seems to get put on the back burner, so to speak.

I do know, however, that too much sleep can and will make you feel lethargic. And 12+ hours sleep is way, way too much.


----------



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

Brain Candy said:


> I do know, however, know that too much sleep can and will make you feel lethargic. And 12+ hours sleep is way, way too much.


some days i sleep for 8/9 hours per night, which is the required amount of sleep needed for a teen my age.
yet throughout the day i still feel extremely lethargic, like i'll do my daily tasks while trying my best to keep myself from nodding off to sleep.
when i'm 'awake', i'm just in a daze(due to dp, i assume? :? )
i've tried sleeping for long hours(10-12hrs) at night and short hours as well(5-6hrs), yet i can't seem to get rid of the lethargicness i feel in the day :?


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel the same way!!!!!! Agh, it's like I have no energy to be productive during the day. Like you, I take naps as well during the day to try and become more awake but to no avail. I'm just always so sleeepy =( I feel like I'm never hyper!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

The answer to that is... well, for me it does. all the time 24/7.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Could be anything really. I won't say it could be something medically wrong but you should defiantly get it check out to be 100% sure. Anxiety can cause all sorts of problems within someone's body though so don't sweat it too much.


----------



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Could be anything really. I won't say it could be something medically wrong but you should defiantly get it check out to be 100% sure. Anxiety can cause all sorts of problems within someone's body though so don't sweat it too much.


i've mentioned this to my psychologist, yet he just prescribed lexapro for dp/anxiety.
i did some research on anxiety disorders and found that lethargy is indeed one of the symptoms.
comes with everything else i guess


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

(This cant be healthy, but it helps)

I set my alarm so I get 6 hours of sleep a night. And then I sleep as long as I want on Friday night to catch up.
I find the less sleep I get the more awake I feel.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Very much so. Sometimes like on weekends I will wake up and just stare off blankly at the ceiling for an hour or so and not realize it has been that long just feeling half asleep. As far as lethargy goes i feel it all the time. You just have to push through it and do whatever you have to do to push foward with whatever it is you are doing. This is a huge problem in school when trying to write a paper or so,ething similar. Every word I write is a bitch because you just want to stop and stare off into space all the time.


----------

